# SS Vestra



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a photo of J T Salvesen of Grangemouths (no relation to the Leith firm) 'Vestra'.
Details below:

Vestra, General Cargo
1921,1121grt by John Cran & Somerville, Leith (125) as GRANE for Norwegian owners
1928 GOOTE, Dutch
1936 LODEWYK, Dutch
1936 WARMOND, Dutch
1939 VESTRA, J.T.Salvesen of Grangemouth (not the better known Salvesens of Leith)
Arrived at Rosyth for breaking on 29/8/1957.

Can anyone help?


----------



## stewcam (Mar 1, 2006)

James_C said:


> I'm looking for a photo of J T Salvesen of Grangemouths (no relation to the Leith firm) 'Vestra'.
> Details below:
> 
> Vestra, General Cargo
> ...


Hi
If you are still looking for a photo of the Vestra, I have one. My father was an engineer on that vessel in the 1950's in her days carrying paper pulp from Sewden to Aberdeen and coal from Methel to Sweden.
I will send you a copy if you give me your address.
Stewart
******@aol.com

Ahoy Stewart,
Once again, I have edited out an email address posted on an Open Forum. This is not a good idea as, although with the best of intentions, it may result in some unwelcome mail arriving in your Inbox, and that's what you're not waiting for, isn't it?
If any Members wish to reply to Stewart, you can do so via a PM[Private Message]


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Stewart,
I'll send you a private message.


----------



## stewcam (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to be so long replying but I am having two problems. 1. This web site is driving me nuts trying to find things, it seems to be the most needlessly complex web site I have ever come across. 2. My scanner is does not work with my new XP software so I will have to get a new one. I will get back to you when I get the above sorted.
Stewart


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

James_C said:


> I'm looking for a photo of J T Salvesen of Grangemouths (no relation to the Leith firm) 'Vestra'.
> Details below:
> 
> Vestra, General Cargo
> ...


James

The following website will be a help to you. The owner of it has a couple of photos of vessel. He supplies his email address for correspondence. Ive used him in the past and found him very helpfull

http://www.zwama.de/shiplover/negs.htm


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for that, I've just dropped him an email.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Alas he tells me he has no photos of her, so still looking.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

James_C said:


> Alas he tells me he has no photos of her, so still looking.


James
Sorry to hear about that as hes advertized the photo on his website will have a look around for you


----------



## david mcfarlane (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Stewart. I don't have a photo of the Vestra,but like your father I sailed on her in the fifty's (6th Jan 1956) I had a scary trip from Kotka in Finland loaded with paper pulp and a deck cargo of timber,it was very bad weather from the Skaw light,to Aberdeen where we had to put in for extra bunkers enough to get us to Grangemouth. Dave McFarlane R599947


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

david mcfarlane said:


> Hi Stewart. I don't have a photo of the Vestra,but like your father I sailed on her in the fifty's (6th Jan 1956) I had a scary trip from Kotka in Finland loaded with paper pulp and a deck cargo of timber,it was very bad weather from the Skaw light,to Aberdeen where we had to put in for extra bunkers enough to get us to Grangemouth. Dave McFarlane R599947


My late neighbour(Ian Ralph) was a seaman on the "Vestra" in the 50,s.Until the day he passed away I tried to find a photo of her to no avail


----------



## JohnHT (12 mo ago)

James_C said:


> I'm looking for a photo of J T Salvesen of Grangemouths (no relation to the Leith firm) 'Vestra'.
> Details below:
> 
> Vestra, General Cargo
> ...





James_C said:


> I'm looking for a photo of J T Salvesen of Grangemouths (no relation to the Leith firm) 'Vestra'.
> Details below:
> 
> Vestra, General Cargo
> ...


I have an electronic image of a painting of SS Vestra. Details I have are as follows BUT it may it may not be the one you are looking for as it was SUNK 1WW:

S.S. Vestra: Sunk during WW1, VESTRA, 1,021grt, defensively-armed, 6 February 1917, 5 miles NE from Hartlepool, torpedoed without warning and sunk by submarine, 2 lives lost.See: Merchant Ships Sunk and Damaged 1914-18 Sunk by Imperial German Navy Submarine UB-35 Commander Rudolf Gebeschus.


----------

